# Asheville Urban Pump Track + 11 Tandem Loads Of Dirt!!!



## bizutch (Aug 26, 2004)

*WHAT COULD 11 TANDEM LOADS FULL OF DIRT DO FOR YOU???*

Just talked to an old friend Jon Sarver who owns a house in downtown next to a buddy. They've got loads of dirt that will be converted to a pump track this SATURDAY MAY 19th.
*They want it to be a community pump track!*

Jon wanted me to invite as many as possible to come help dig. He asked that if you've got your own tools bring them. They'll have some, but if you've got your own, do so. He said wheelbarrows might help too.



> Butch-
> The address is 35 Lakewood dr in Kenilworth. Work starts at 9 am
> saturday with donuts and coffee,- beer, lunch (bringe grillables if you
> can) etc later on. workday ends 5 or so. pump track designed and
> ...


Groms on site:









Masterminds....









MEAT!!!!









MORE MEAT!!









Really Hungry GROM!!!









6 loads dropped in today...5 more to come. Who feels like digging???


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

That's flippin rad!
on a serious note, I'm curious what, if anything, is going to be done re: liability?


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

this doublepost problem is becoming more than just a mild annoyance.


----------



## transitioned (Apr 13, 2007)

This is so cool...I would have to fly across the pond to help. Good luck with the project. Post some pictures later...


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

DIrt porn..... yum.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

screw the pump track, build some jumps..


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

fiddy_ryder said:


> screw the pump track, build some jumps..


Better yet, both!


----------



## gsxunv04 (May 10, 2010)

Is the pump track still open?


----------



## Bob W (Jul 6, 2004)

*Pt*

Yes.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

While we know this topic is likely misplaced, out of curiosity, has anyone ever ridden a pump track on a tandem?

If our boom tube won't scrape, and no hurricanes come, we'll let you know how it works after next weekend.

PK


----------



## bme107 (Jul 23, 2008)

Other than breakover angle I'd guess your wheelbase will be the limiting factor. They are usually built for much shorter bikes and a faster rhythm. Captain will be heading up the next berm trying to absorb the rise in his legs, while the stoker will be finishing the previous berm extending legs and throwing weight into the pump.
One of 2 things will happen; it won't work because each half of the bike wants to be doing a different thing or the stoker's pump will launch the captain up the berm resulting in a series of pump, launch, then awkward crashes of the front end.
If a pump track was built for the size of a tandem the synchronization of the team would be most impressive to see.


----------

